# Prayers or good thoughts needed



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I’m in Cincinnati right now. My mom went to the ER last weekend with severe abdominal pain last weekend and a CT scan revealed a large mass on her ovary. It’s malignant as far as they can tell and has spread a little to the omentum. Exploratory surgery is next Wednesday. If you’re so inclined, prayers and/or good thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Good luck.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Good thoughts coming your way. Please keep us updated and take care of yourself.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Prayers and best hopes


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Sending wishes for the best.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

You have my prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’m in Cincinnati right now. My mom went to the ER last weekend with severe abdominal pain last weekend and a CT scan revealed a large mass on her ovary. It’s malignant as far as they can tell and has spread a little to the omentum. Exploratory surgery is next Wednesday. If you’re so inclined, prayers and/or good thoughts would be appreciated.


 Prayers and good luck.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Hang in there. Be strong. And take care of yourself too. it is important.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Godspeed.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Prayers are in the air.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm sorry, itseems like bad news is coming at you from every direction. I'll be sending good thoughts for you and your family. 

I hope the surgery goes well, enjoy your visit with your mom, even if it is under crappy circumstances and remember to take care of yourself.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Sending good thoughts and hope your way, that is a difficult situation for everyone.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We will whisper a prayer for you and your Mom and family. Praying for a positive outcome.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Praying that all will be well.

geo


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

crossing all paws here for you, your mom, and those involved in her care and treatment...


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

All my best good thoughts and wishes for your Mom and for you.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

prayers and continued good thoughts headed your way


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Prayers for your Mom and for you.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

Good thoughts to you and yours.

Doug


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Your mom and whole family have my prayers. I am sorry this happened to her.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Prayers and a cyber hug going out to you Lisa. Also hope that your mom can get through this,


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

May there be healing and comfort. In Jesus name I pray.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Prayers for your mom and you (and the rest of the family)


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Prayers, cyber hugs....I'm just so sorry to hear about it.... hoping for the best.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Good thoughts and prayers headed your way. My mom and a friend's mom are both 20+ year cancer survivors after getting diagnosed at stage 4. So it might be rough for awhile but don't let her give up if you can help it.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I hope and pray everything works out for the best.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

How is she doing @Lisa in WA ?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> How is she doing @Lisa in WA ?


She’s okay. Very scared, of course. The surgery Wednesday will give us more info. If they can take out what they want, they will in that surgery, give her time to recuperate and start chemo. If not, they close up, start chemo and then go back in after the cancer has shrunk.
I wish my Dad was here. 
Thank goodness my younger sister is a nurse and works from home in the same town as Mom. She has a room almost ready so Mom can stay there after surgery and when she needs to during chemo. Its so hard living across the country.
I’ll be doing a lot of flying.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

It's good there is a plan in place, as scary as it is and I don't blame her one bit. She has some excellent support in her family and that is such a wonderful thing. 

Take care of yourself when you can. We're all thinking about you and your family and wish you the best.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> She’s okay. Very scared, of course. The surgery Wednesday will give us more info. If they can take out what they want, they will in that surgery, give her time to recuperate and start chemo. If not, they close up, start chemo and then go back in after the cancer has shrunk.
> I wish my Dad was here.
> Thank goodness my younger sister is a nurse and works from home in the same town as Mom. She has a room almost ready so Mom can stay there after surgery and when she needs to during chemo. pits so hard living across the country.
> I’ll be doing a lot of flying.


You know all of us here at HT wish her well. She is lucky to have you by her side


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’m in Cincinnati right now. My mom went to the ER last weekend with severe abdominal pain last weekend and a CT scan revealed a large mass on her ovary. It’s malignant as far as they can tell and has spread a little to the omentum. Exploratory surgery is next Wednesday. If you’re so inclined, prayers and/or good thoughts would be appreciated.




Good vibes, prayers good juju


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

So sorry to hear you are going through this. Praying for strength for everyone.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Hoping for the best for your mom, Lisa!


----------



## Tnff319 (May 28, 2012)

Prayers sent. Unnerving times but try to stay positive. Worrying has never solved anything. Easier said than done.


----------



## Susan Mary (May 8, 2004)

Good thoughts kind words and a prayer


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Thinking about your mom this morning. If time and energy permit, please let us know how things go today.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

hope things go well for you and your mom.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

We sit here, and you sit there. Our thoughts are there with you and your mother.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

She is in surgery now.
please send good thoughts for me to resist driving to Pennsylvania to betch slap the close relative who told her,
“I’m going to be completely honest with you...I have a bad feeling about this surgery”.

She isn’t a doctor, nurse or anyone with any kind of special knowledge at all. And even if she were...
Who says something like that to a scared woman on the night before surgery for cancer?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I would probably ask them the same question.


----------



## dorner (Oct 30, 2012)

Prayers for your Mom all is good for her. Please don't listen to other people. Sometimes they don't know how to keep their traps shut. Even is she feels that way, she should keep it to herself.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> I would probably ask them the same question.





dorner said:


> Prayers for your Mom all is good for her. Please don't listen to other people. Sometimes they don't know how to keep their traps shut. Even is she feels that way, she should keep it to herself.


I know it. she’d told me a few days ago that ovarian cancer was as incurable as pancreatic cancer and had a bad outcome. I know she’s a nitwit and a hypochondriac so I just told her she was wrong and that we were optimistic. She shut up then but I know she asked my mom what her prognosis was as well. She’s moms little sister...only seven years younger than me. She worked in a pharmacy during high school and fancies herself a medical expert.


----------



## dorner (Oct 30, 2012)

I went thru breast cancer back in 2011-2012, sometimes people don't know what to say, so they say the first thing that pops in their head. I learned that you listen to the pathology report. Even the doctors say the wrong thing. Just focus your energy on your mom and ignore others.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

@Lisa in WA more incense burning here for you and yours...and I'll gladly take that side trip to PA with you


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Continued thoughts, prayers and well wishes sent to you and yours.

Don't waste your energy on the family member right now. Concentrate on mom and yourself. Take the other issue up at a later date.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Surgery is still going on. Five and a half hours so far.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

sitting with you...


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Best wishes and prayers for everyone, even the auntie.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm thinking of you and your family now Lisa, and hope surgery ends soon and your mother is in recovery. As to why your aunt felt compelled to tell your mother her thoughts about the surgery...well words fail me. It was certainly thoughtless.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

She’s finally out of surgery after seven hours. Surgeon said it went really well and he thinks he got almost all of it. She lost her gall bladder, ovary and a small section of colon but the surgeon resected it so no colostomy. Five days in the hospital and then home to recuperate before chemo to get the rest of the boogers in there.
THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR THE THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Great news! Good luck to y'all going forward.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the update! Thus far, thus well as a friend says. You must be exhausted, that was a long stressful time in surgery.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> She is in surgery now.
> please send good thoughts for me to resist driving to Pennsylvania to betch slap the close relative who told her,
> “I’m going to be completely honest with you...I have a bad feeling about this surgery”.
> 
> ...


My grandmother was diagnosed with terminal cancer and a neighbour sent her a card that literally said, 'Cheer up, things could be worse.' 

I am glad to hear surgery went well and I hope treatment is easy for her. Please let me know if you feel there's anything she needs.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Prayers sent... On a positive note my mom had ovarian cancer back in the mid sixties when colbalt was in its infancy.... She came through it fine, lived another 20 or so years thumbing her nose at a couple family members that were busy making her funeral arrangements when she was diagnosed! We have made huge strides in treatments since then. Stay positive... Let yer mom know she's got this!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Good news indeed.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

Wish there was a LOVE button!! go rest as much as you can, @Lisa in WA . sending alllllll the vibes for a solid recovery and for the next steps in treatment!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Lisa in WA said:


> She is in surgery now.
> please send good thoughts for me to resist driving to Pennsylvania to betch slap the close relative who told her,
> “I’m going to be completely honest with you...I have a bad feeling about this surgery”.
> 
> ...


Do you need bail money?


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

@Lisa in WA - Your Mom was on my mind this morning. How's she doing?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mzgarden said:


> @Lisa in WA - Your Mom was on my mind this morning. How's she doing?


Starting her first round of chemo this morning. Thank you for asking. I know it will be awful, but hoping for the best. Her doctor and his team are extremely attentive and are preparing her well for each step. Such a scary journey.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> Starting her first round of chemo this morning. Thank you for asking. I know it will be awful, but hoping for the best. Her doctor and his team are extremely attentive and are preparing her well for each step. Such a scary journey.


It is a scary journey. Family support contributes to a positive outlook and a positive outlook is extremely beneficial. 

I'll be sending Canadian good thoughts and expect to hear good reports.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wr said:


> I'll be sending *Canadian good thoughts*


I hear *most* Canadians are really nice, so they probably count as doubles.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> Starting her first round of chemo this morning. Thank you for asking. I know it will be awful, but hoping for the best. Her doctor and his team are extremely attentive and are preparing her well for each step. Such a scary journey.


So glad to hear she has a great team around her. Good thoughts for your Mom and all of you.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Lisa in WA said:


> Starting her first round of chemo this morning. Thank you for asking. I know it will be awful, but hoping for the best. Her doctor and his team are extremely attentive and are preparing her well for each step. Such a scary journey.


I have a friend starting chemo today too. I can't even imagine the stress.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> I have a friend starting chemo today too. I can't even imagine the stress.


I know it. At this point she just says she wants to get it done. Hoping the nausea will be well controlled and she handles the hair loss okay. She’s already ordered a wig.

I hope all goes well for your friend.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Im pretty much done with this year. We just had to put our sweet old cat to sleep. The vet said she had a massive lymphoma. RIP Violet. She was a sweetheart. Almost 15.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Lisa in WA said:


> Im pretty much done with this year. We just had to put our sweet old cat to sleep. The vet said she had a massive lymphoma. RIP Violet. She was a sweetheart. Almost 15.


I'm so sorry Lisa...I can understand the sentiment. Prayers and good vibes for you and your family.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> Im pretty much done with this year. We just had to put our sweet old cat to sleep. The vet said she had a massive lymphoma. RIP Violet. She was a sweetheart. Almost 15.


So sorry to hear this on top of everything else. Violet knew your love and that's special.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Hard when all of your critters get old at once. 
We have a 22 year old pony, 13 year old border collie, and an 11 year old cat left. 
hope the rest stay healthy for a while.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

thinking of you and yours today. ~Georgia


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Aw, I'm sorry you lost Violet. What a grand life she must have led - 15 years of love and good memories for you. I'll keep your Mom in prayer. My Mom struggled through the chemo in 1979 and did very well after it was over. She just went home to the Lord 18 months ago, so she got 40 more years. Prayers your Mom does well too.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mzgarden said:


> Aw, I'm sorry you lost Violet. What a grand life she must have led - 15 years of love and good memories for you. I'll keep your Mom in prayer. My Mom struggled through the chemo in 19790 and did very well after it was over. She just went home to the Lord 18 months ago, so she got 40 more years. Prayers your Mom does well too.


Thanks so much, Mzgarden. and I want to thank you again for your kind offer of support while I was in Cincinnati. That is really the HT “spirit” that shines thru all of the arguing we have online. People here are almost all genuinely good and kind folks. And you are definitely one of those.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

@Lisa in WA believing for an excellent outcome with the chemo, and so sorry your furbaby went over the rainbow bridge...


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Best wishes to you and your family.

I always say to people when they are going through situations like this "do not forget to take care of yourself"


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

My neighbor went for her first radiation treatment today. Lung cancer. If attitude and spirit count she has a chance.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry for your loss of your cat.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> My neighbor went for her first radiation treatment today. Lung cancer. If attitude and spirit count she has a chance.


Between my mom, Mreynolds friend and your neighbor I’m thinking this is the day to start cancer treatment. 
My mom made it through and is home tonight feeling okay.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Lisa in WA said:


> Between my mom, Mreynolds friend and your neighbor I’m thinking this is the day to start cancer treatment.
> My mom made it through and is home tonight feeling okay.


2020 is not far away and I have faith it will be better for you than the last half of 2019.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry Lisa that so many things have come down on you in a short time. Hope your mom can tough out the treatments. In my experience, old ladies can be some of the toughest critters around.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My mom had been doing amazingly well and was due for her last round of chemo this coming Wednesday but was hospitalized last week because of bowel adhesions from the surgery last fall.

She has a nasogastric tube in and hasn't eaten or had anything to drink since last Tuesday. They are hoping to avoid another surgery by taking pressure off the gut.

it also looks like she has picked up a case of cellulitis in her foot while she’s there, and I’m really hoping it isn’t MRSA.

It’s a terrible time to be hospitalized and they are severely limiting visitors (rightfully so)
And I’m almost two thousand miles away but luckily my sister are there with her. 

if you’d keep her in your thoughts and prayers again I’d be very grateful.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Sending her and you all my well wishes.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

all paws crossed and good thoughts for you and your mom...


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> My mom had been doing amazingly well and was due for her last round of chemo this coming Wednesday but was hospitalized last week because of bowel adhesions from the surgery last fall.
> 
> She has a nasogastric tube in and hasn't eaten or had anything to drink since last Tuesday. They are hoping to avoid another surgery by taking pressure off the gut.
> 
> ...


Wishing her a speedy recovery, strength and peace for you all.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

thinking of you and your mom! ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Your mom has been through an awful lot of bad stuff. I pray and hope she is soon on a swift path to recovery.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I will pray for your mom right now.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Prayers from here also


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm sorry you're dealing with this and hope your mom makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I never stopped. Hope everything will be better soon.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> I never stopped. Hope everything will be better soon.


I know you didn’t. Thank you.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Prayers from me, too.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Hard times for sure. Prayers.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Prayers


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Not meant as a highjack, but the friend I have that was going through both lung and brain cancer, all those fund raisers helped. He is almost clear of both and doing much better too. Doctors think he will make a full recovery. It takes a village.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> Not meant as a highjack, but the friend I have that was going through both lung and brain cancer, all those fund raisers helped. He is almost clear of both and doing much better too. Doctors think he will make a full recovery. It takes a village.


not a hijack at all. I’m so glad he is doing so well!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Lisa in WA said:


> not a hijack at all. I’m so glad he is doing so well!


Thank you. I didn't really think he was going to make it at first but he is a fighter. He and his wife have been married for 25 years and they deserved the great news this weekend.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> Thank you. I didn't really think he was going to make it at first but he is a fighter. He and his wife have been married for 25 years and they deserved the great news this weekend.


I can’t even imagine their relief and joy. So happy for them!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’m in Cincinnati right now. My mom went to the ER last weekend with severe abdominal pain last weekend and a CT scan revealed a large mass on her ovary. It’s malignant as far as they can tell and has spread a little to the omentum. Exploratory surgery is next Wednesday. If you’re so inclined, prayers and/or good thoughts would be appreciated.


She's in my thoughts.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Well wishes, prayers, and virtual hugs!


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Sending prayers for you and yours!!!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks guys.
She’s still there, but they’ve locked down the hospital as of today. No visitors.
If she has surgery, which is looking likely, she can have one visitor then, which will be my sister who will stay with her. (She’s a nurse).
They did figure out that the pain in her foot is a venous blood clot.
She’s just dying for a glass of water.
She’s had nothing to eat or drink since last Tuesday.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

The misery gets to the point that you just wish they'd do the surgery so a drink can be had. 

It's great that she gets to have a nurse as her bedside companion if she has the surgery.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

robin416 said:


> The misery gets to the point that you just wish they'd do the surgery so a drink can be had.
> 
> It's great that she gets to have a nurse as her bedside companion if she has the surgery.



It is. I’m so grateful my sisters are both there.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

So glad your sister is with her, that must be a comfort for her and you all.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

You and your loved ones are in my prayers.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My mom had surgery today and all went well. Snipped the adhesions they were pulling on the gut and no sign of the cancer at all. Took biopsies of the adhesions just in case and if they are clear she can skip the last chemo and will be going home in a few days.
She’s very ready to get out of their after ten days already. And ready to eat food again.
Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes!


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I've been watching all day for the good news. So glad she came through the surgery OK and that things are looking up for her.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

After nearly three weeks of being in the hospital, my mom is being released today. 
Thanks for all of the prayers and well wishes!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

@Lisa in WA Good to hear. We are are thankful


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Yay Lisa's mom!! Good vibes and juju thereafter.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

That's wonderful news. Wish we could see how relieved she is to be in her space. I know the sigh of contentment is going to be long and deep.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

robin416 said:


> That's wonderful news. Wish we could see how relieved she is to be in her space. I know the sigh of contentment is going to be long and deep.


Her little dog will be overjoyed. 
She will be so happy to be home.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I remember how excited our dogs were when we finally got to come home after five weeks so I know the joy her little guy/girl is going to exhibit.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> my mom is being released today.


Glad to hear it turned out so well.
I know it's a relief for everyone.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Great news! Thanks for the update.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

That's such good news! I'll bet she improves even more once she's home and in her own bed.


----------

